# Repair ur unaccessible flash drive in two minutes



## utsav (Nov 30, 2007)

Sometimes it might have happened that whenever u plug in ur pen drive or mp3 player in the usb ,u r unable to access ur drive and ur system hangs when u click on the drive to access it.Its not becoz of bad sectors in ur drive always.it is due to the memory pool corruption.

HOW TO REPAIR IT

plug in ur drive to the usb port and restart ur computer.when ur system will boot up after shutdown it will run checkdisk on ur flash drive.let it run

after the system boots up completely u will be able to access ur drive.

I have myself tried it on over 5 flash drives to confirm it.

I also repaired my friend's Creative Zen Stone MP3 player using this method.


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2007)

Can't this be done via chkdsk?


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2007)

what if drive contains virus and next time u reboot the virus has it all.

Cant we run chkdsk from windows ?


----------



## New (Nov 30, 2007)

Can't we do this by formating the Drive?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2007)

Well really i knew this before...

Anyway thanks for that utsav, keep going!!!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 30, 2007)

hey...chkdsk utility can fix it too..can't it??


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2007)

^ yeah.. it can


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2007)

I was also saying the same.
CHKDSK will fix it.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

...and in the process windows may get infected if pendrive contains some virus


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2007)

Then AV will come to rescue.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ahaa! not every AV,those with ontime scanning will be able to find.that too provided AV is updated regularly.if it is the other way,ur windows will be finished if some powerful virus or trojans are residing inside ur pendrive


----------



## utsav (Nov 30, 2007)

u cant even access ur drive via command prompt when this problem happens.
so forget chkdsk

nothing can be done to access the drive.except to reboot the system.i have even tried flashing my friend's zen stone mp3 player with new firmware but its no help.only reboot and let chkdsk automatically run.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

U have to check it in Linux also!most prolly Linux will detect these drives.and u can run fsck to fix the error,Hopefully.


----------



## utsav (Dec 1, 2007)

everybody does not hav linux installed in their PCs


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 1, 2007)

Awesome tut..thanks for


----------



## casanova (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice tutorial. Will check if this works o my friends pen drive


----------



## utsav (Dec 1, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Awesome tut..thanks for



Thanks Dear


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 1, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> Sometimes it might have happened that whenever u plug in ur pen drive or mp3 player in the usb ,u r unable to access ur drive and ur system hangs when u click on the drive to access it.Its not becoz of bad sectors in ur drive always.it is due to the memory pool corruption.
> 
> HOW TO REPAIR IT
> 
> ...



thanks dear


----------



## pushkaraj (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanx


----------



## utsav (Dec 4, 2007)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 5, 2007)

hey u can use the command prompt to


```
chkdsk [volume name] /F
```

to get more help abt chkdsk 
use
	
	



```
chkdsk/?
```


----------



## utsav (Dec 5, 2007)

^^plz for god's sake try to read the complete post before posting.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/22.gif
the drives r not accesible from command prompt also when this memory pool corruption occurs


----------



## karina_got_it (Feb 6, 2008)

i tried to re-boot the system. but the chkdsk feature didnt run automatically. shud i turn it ON by some means...? i also tried knopix live cd jus to find it not even detected usb


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks ^^ is usb connected to the port nicely..!!!

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10a.gif
Nice avatar.


----------



## utsav (Feb 6, 2008)

karina_got_it said:


> i tried to re-boot the system. but the chkdsk feature didnt run automatically. shud i turn it ON by some means...? i also tried knopix live cd jus to find it not even detected usb



was the drive connected to the usb port nicely?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice tutorial


----------



## karina_got_it (Feb 7, 2008)

ya its connected and led in usb drive is glowing.. it didnt check disk even if i abruptly switched off the system and switch it on


----------



## VexByte (Feb 8, 2008)

It may not work in all situations.

But *this is not a universal solution* since scandisk/Chkdsk never had the history of fixing *unaccessible hard drives.*


----------



## utsav (Feb 8, 2008)

VexByte said:


> It may not work in all situations.
> 
> But *this is not a universal solution* since scandisk/Chkdsk never had the history of fixing *unaccessible hard drives.*



is this a tut to fix hard drive  ?


----------



## reshadat (Feb 8, 2008)

I think this can be done through chkdsk... and it would not fix physically damaged disks! just my two cents!


----------



## utsav (Feb 8, 2008)

reshadat said:


> I think this can be done through chkdsk... and it would not fix physically damaged disks! just my two cents!



this tut is to repair memory pool corruptions and physically damaged disks cant b repaired by anything


----------

